# Xikar Warranty Question



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

I just want to make sure my understanding is correct.

If my Xikar lighter has an issue ever, I simply take it to an authorized dealer and they will replace it from inventory and deal with you for a replacement? Is that correct? Is it the same for cutters or do I have to send those in?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

From the Xikar website:

XIKAR lighters carry our 100% Satisfaction Guarantee. So, if you feel that your lighter fails to live up to our promise of fit, finish and function, simply return it to us and we will immediately and cheerfully repair or replace your product. Before sending in your lighter, please refer to our instruction manual to fix any occasional problems. We are proud to offer our lifetime warranty on all XIKAR products. So, if you feel that a XIKAR product fails to live up to our promise of fit, finish or function, simply return it to us and we will immediately and cheerfully repair or replace your product under our Total Satisfaction Guarantee! 

If for any reason you need to return your product, please return the product only (without the box) in a padded/bubble mailing envelope to 


XIKAR, Inc
P.O. Box 025757
Kansas City, MO 64102


----------



## xikar-cl (Apr 5, 2007)

Addiction said:


> I just want to make sure my understanding is correct.
> 
> If my Xikar lighter has an issue ever, I simply take it to an authorized dealer and they will replace it from inventory and deal with you for a replacement? Is that correct? Is it the same for cutters or do I have to send those in?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Thanks for the quick help StevieRay!

Addiction, we strongly encourage all our dealers to facilitate an over-the-counter enchange policy for ANYTHING with our name on it (lighters, cutters, cases...etc.).

I can not guarantee 100% of dealers will do this but most will. Sending it in to us is always your backup. You can search for local dealers here:

http://www.xikar.com/retailers.asp


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Thanks for the quick response.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

XIKAR said:


> Thanks for the quick help StevieRay!
> 
> Addiction, we strongly encourage all our dealers to facilitate an over-the-counter enchange policy for ANYTHING with our name on it (lighters, cutters, cases...etc.).
> 
> ...


Think this was a great approach to add this to your warranty policy. :tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Great to know if my Xikar ever fails.
:tu


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

XIKAR said:


> Thanks for the quick help StevieRay!
> 
> Addiction, we strongly encourage all our dealers to facilitate an over-the-counter enchange policy for ANYTHING with our name on it (lighters, cutters, cases...etc.).
> 
> ...


this is great news, thanks for posting it


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

XIKAR said:


> Thanks for the quick help StevieRay!
> 
> Addiction, we strongly encourage all our dealers to facilitate an over-the-counter enchange policy for ANYTHING with our name on it (lighters, cutters, cases...etc.).
> 
> ...


It's nice to see Xikar taking this approach. I always provide over the counter replacement, but didn't know if it was the authorized way to handle this!

Jim


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

I went to my local xikar dealer and asked if i could just sawp it out there and they said no. Oh well, gota send it in then I guess


----------



## DennisP (May 13, 2007)

[OT] Loki said:


> I went to my local xikar dealer and asked if i could just sawp it out there and they said no. Oh well, gota send it in then I guess


I was out of town this week and took another cutter so sent my Xikar before I left. The new one was here before I returned.

I think they actually sent a brand new one instead of repairing the old one. If not, they sure cleaned it up nicely because it looks brand new.


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

I got one of those cutters with the wooden handles. Within a month one fell off and within 4 months both were gone.


----------



## Tyrel (Oct 29, 2007)

XIKAR said:


> Thanks for the quick help StevieRay!
> 
> Addiction, we strongly encourage all our dealers to facilitate an over-the-counter enchange policy for ANYTHING with our name on it (lighters, cutters, cases...etc.).
> 
> ...


I love my Xikar lighter and cutter!!! I know that there are others out there but as far as quality and consistency I always choose Xikar!!!!!:chk


----------



## Vader1974 (Nov 30, 2005)

My local shop has replaced 2 Xikar lighters for me. They charge $3 per replacement. The charge is for shipping the faulty lighter back to Xikar.

Brian


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

Good day sir, I just bought a 007 bullet cutter and a Xi3 STK... I have not used either one yet... too cold to smoke! Anyway my question/problem is in the booklet that came with the 007 has a warrenty card... but it looks like the warrenty card from the Xi3 booklet was ripped out... does that matter, what should I do? Or do you even have to fill them out?


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

I am still wondering this...

I used my Xi3 the other day... I love it


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

str8edg said:


> Good day sir, I just bought a 007 bullet cutter and a Xi3 STK... I have not used either one yet... too cold to smoke! Anyway my question/problem is in the booklet that came with the 007 has a warrenty card... but it looks like the warrenty card from the Xi3 booklet was ripped out... does that matter, what should I do? Or do you even have to fill them out?


You can register your stuff on the Xikar web site. This is how I have always done it. Hopefully Canada is not locked out of the site.


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

Thank you sir... never thought if that!

Doing it now

*EDIT*

Well I tried to do it... when I click on *START THE REGISTRATION >> * nothing happens, it just tries to load and then goes back to the same page.

So I still need an answer on this please


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

Never mind... I kept clicking and it eventually worked. So I am all registered now, thanks again


----------



## xikar-cl (Apr 5, 2007)

str8edg said:


> I am still wondering this...
> 
> I used my Xi3 the other day... I love it


DON'T WORRY!

You can fill out your warranty online here:

http://www.xikar.com/warranty/warranty.asp

You will create a login/password which you can use over time to go back and add more products under your account: lighters, more cutters, whatever!

We do still provide free leather sheaths for all our Xi cutters and all XIKAR lighters - just register, select your product, fill in your address and we'll get a sheath out to you!

Thanks, 
Andy


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

I just signed up and registered both my cutters Xi3 and a 007 punch. But I already got the sheath for the Xi3... it shipped with it. So how would I go about asking not to send me another one? I just want to be honest about this. Can you take care of this?


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

What happens to the old ones that are sent back that were replaced at the store?  Do you guys repair them and sell them as used (discount)? Thanks! :ss


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

Warranty Registered: 5/26/2007 for my xikar lighter......



still no sheath...and still waiting....


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

I got one for my lighter and cutter 2 weeks after registering - maybe you should e-mail them.


----------



## xikar-cl (Apr 5, 2007)

stevieray said:


> Warranty Registered: 5/26/2007 for my xikar lighter......
> 
> still no sheath...and still waiting....


please do send us an email @ [email protected] - we'll want to double check the mailing address we have on file.

thanks, 
Andy


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

XIKAR said:


> please do send us an email @ [email protected] - we'll want to double check the mailing address we have on file.
> 
> thanks,
> Andy


email sent


----------



## Tw3nty (Jan 25, 2008)

i know my local retailer replaced my Zino, no questions asked.

I had owned my white Zino fo r10 years...it finally got dull and my shop owner replaced t with a new maroon Zino cutter. you shop should also replace the xikar.



[OT] Loki said:


> I went to my local xikar dealer and asked if i could just sawp it out there and they said no. Oh well, gota send it in then I guess


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

vanderburg said:


> i know my local retailer replaced my Zino, no questions asked.
> 
> I had owned my white Zino fo r10 years...it finally got dull and my shop owner replaced t with a new maroon Zino cutter. you shop should also replace the xikar.


It's all about customer service! Unfortunately, some shops just don't get it.

Jim


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

I have to say that Xikar is as responsive a company as I have ever dealt with when it comes to warranty issues.



Addiction said:


> I just want to make sure my understanding is correct.
> 
> If my Xikar lighter has an issue ever, I simply take it to an authorized dealer and they will replace it from inventory and deal with you for a replacement? Is that correct? Is it the same for cutters or do I have to send those in?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

I sent my cigar cutter to Xikar and had it back exactly one week from the day I sent it. I'm absolutely amazed! They just sent me a new one even though I hadn't registered for the warranty. wow! great customer service. :tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

One Rosewood cutter in the mail today. I just know in my heart I would go to the store and they would say no. Then I would be pi**ed my time.
Anyway, one side is coming off. I don't use it any more as some of you know. I like to have it around for the non-biters in the crowd.

All the best,
Al


----------



## kalvinchris (Jan 28, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> One Rosewood cutter in the mail today. I just know in my heart I would go to the store and they would say no. Then I would be pi**ed my time.
> Anyway, one side is coming off. I don't use it any more as some of you know. I like to have it around for the non-biters in the crowd.
> 
> All the best,
> Al


Both sides of my Rosewood cutter could just be pulled of easily. I finally just got the super glue out and it won't budge now. Other than that small problem, my cutter is great :tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

kalvinchris said:


> Both sides of my Rosewood cutter could just be pulled of easily. I finally just got the super glue out and it won't budge now. Other than that small problem, my cutter is great :tu


I hear ya. However, when someone puts out that kind of money you wouldn't think you would have to pull out the crazy glue. 
:ss


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Opened my mail box to find a brand new Rosewood cutter.
Great Customer Service!!!

All the best,
Al


----------



## CHRONO14 (Feb 4, 2008)

Just recently purchased an Xi3 stk and after one use the little knob/ slide switch used to open it fell off and disappeared. Anyone else experience this issue before? Would you recommend sending it in for service or just trying a B&M? Thanks.


----------



## Gov (Mar 17, 2008)

Just bought a brand new Xikar Exodus in black. I love the design and size. I can not tell you how many of my boys try to swipe it when I am not looking. 

The other reason is because of the warranty. I hope it is true that they will stand behind their product. 

I just had a Colibri LTR-700 crap the bed on me after 6 years or so. If you saw this lighter you would have thought it was only a couple of months old. Yup out of warranty and nothing I can do but chuck it...NICE!!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Read my little story here. You have no worries.

Al



Gov said:


> Just bought a brand new Xikar Exodus in black. I love the design and size. I can not tell you how many of my boys try to swipe it when I am not looking.
> 
> The other reason is because of the warranty. I hope it is true that they will stand behind their product.
> 
> I just had a Colibri LTR-700 crap the bed on me after 6 years or so. If you saw this lighter you would have thought it was only a couple of months old. Yup out of warranty and nothing I can do but chuck it...NICE!!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

These folks have always been nice as pie with issues for me. The Wood handled versions had issues initially with them falling off. Just call em and they tell you where to send it. They send you a new one.


----------



## Gov (Mar 17, 2008)

I too am now a believer. I registered online and got my FREE lighter case in about a week. Seems to be a true blue company. FINALLY a company worth investing in. :tu


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Gov said:


> I too am now a believer. I registered online and got my FREE lighter case in about a week. Seems to be a true blue company. FINALLY a company worth investing in. :tu


Actually prefer Palio cutters now, but they are both fine companies that stand behind their products.


----------



## Pat1075 (Mar 9, 2008)

Today my xikar cutter got jammed permanently and I it was swapped out for one in the display case at the B & M where I bought it.


----------



## ArtG (Jan 25, 2007)

I returned an Ellipse to Xikar and received a replacement within two weeks. Unfortunately, the replacement was as bad as the one I returned, triple flame just does not ignite most of the time, regardless of the setting I put it on. I was in Dallas on a business trip at a local B&M and saw the owner preparing to send an Ellipse back, he said there were a lot of problems with that particular lighter. I don't see it on their website anymore.
I like the company, even like the Defiance but the freebie lighters I have received work better than the $90 lighter I bought.


----------



## ArtG (Jan 25, 2007)

ArtG said:


> I returned an Ellipse to Xikar and received a replacement within two weeks. Unfortunately, the replacement was as bad as the one I returned, triple flame just does not ignite most of the time, regardless of the setting I put it on. I was in Dallas on a business trip at a local B&M and saw the owner preparing to send an Ellipse back, he said there were a lot of problems with that particular lighter. I don't see it on their website anymore.
> I like the company, even like the Defiance but the freebie lighters I have received work better than the $90 lighter I bought.


I just returned from the Big Smoke in Las Vegas, great time. I went by the Xikar booth to check out their pull punch and they had a display of lighters. A lovely young woman was there and I mentioned the return of my Ellipse and the replacement was no better than the one I returned. She said they stopped selling the Ellipse because of problems and said that she would replace it for me with another model (this one is triple flame in line as opposed to the triangle of the Ellipse). This young woman is Belinda Doyle and she happens to be VP of Sales! I have to say, Xikar wants their customers happy and she certainly displayed the Xikar credo in person.


----------



## SixPackSunday (Dec 25, 2008)

no local shops carry xikar for me... so its hitting the mail today. 

0308 0730 0000 7798 2165

my lighter has seemed to stop wanting to fill properly, and takes several attempts to light. 

since i know xikar is a solid company and will take care of me, i figured i would post up here so everybody can see how great and quick they are!


----------



## ashmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm with you on this SixPack. I just packaged my Executive lighter and Xi cutter to send to service (they'll be going out tomorrow). I've had both for over 2 years, not happy with the way the black finish wore off the lighter and the cutter needs to be sharpened. I'm confident in their service and expect nothing but satisfaction.


----------



## zucc (Feb 4, 2009)

this is y xikar is makeing it more and more tempting to me to buy there cutter


----------



## SixPackSunday (Dec 25, 2008)

SixPackSunday said:


> no local shops carry xikar for me... so its hitting the mail today.
> 
> 0308 0730 0000 7798 2165
> 
> ...


brand new one delivered today! thank you Xikar!!!


----------



## ashmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

ashmaster said:


> I'm with you on this SixPack. I just packaged my Executive lighter and Xi cutter to send to service (they'll be going out tomorrow). I've had both for over 2 years, not happy with the way the black finish wore off the lighter and the cutter needs to be sharpened. I'm confident in their service and expect nothing but satisfaction.


All I can say is that Xikar exceeded my expectations. I sent my black lighter because the finish wore off. In my letter I asked if it was possible to exchange it for the Gunmetal one, if not no big deal.....they sent me a new Gunmetal lighter. They also replaced my cutter with a brand new one. I have nothing but great things to say about Xikar....this is what customer service is all about!!!!


----------



## eljimmy (Jun 27, 2009)

Xikar customer service is the best! Emails answered almost right away. Had 1 faulty lighter and was sent a new one right away.


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

heres my conversation with xikar cut and pasted... what great service!!

Ben,

That is not a problem at all. I have provided the address below, just empty your lighter of fuel and mail it in a padded envelope. Also be sure to include your name, return address and a copy of this email so that our returns department is aware of the changes. And it is strongly recommended you use a deliver confirmation/tracking, however it is not required by us.

XIKAR Inc.
Attn: Returns
PO Box 025757
Kansas City, MO 64102

On Mon, Jun 29, 2009 at 12:47 PM, [email protected] <[email protected]> wrote:
NAME: Ben Winikoff
EMAIL: [email protected]
PHONE: 954-861-7260
COMMENTS: i bought a xikar plunge lighter awhile back and it has never worked correctly... i have taken all the troubleshooting steps that you list on the site and it is still not functional... i was wondering if i sent it back would you be able to replace it with a blue incline lighter... i am aware that the two lighters are the same price i just prefer the incline much better... please let me know asap... thanks in advance
ben


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

It is not often that I recommend a company, but Xicar is one that I highly recommend. The first time I used a Xicar I got my finger pinched and my herfing buddies have never let me live that down. (Unlike the woman who got burned on McDonald's coffee, I didn't sue Xicar.)  A friend bought me my own Xicar as a "thank you" gift. In time it wasn't cutting as well as I would like. I took it back to the store, the attendant clicked it a couple of times and reached down, pulled out a new one and gave it to me. Now, that's service.

Recently I received some gift certificates. I bought a Xicar lighter and it was because of the way I was treated when my cutter wasn't operating well. I will continue to be a Xicar customer.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

I just want to know why it takes so long to get the leather sheath after registering your cutter? 

Signed, 
waiting 2 years for a leather sheath


----------



## Demasoni (Sep 17, 2009)

Just bought a Xikar Executive lighter, works very well and the lifetime warranty is reassuring.

Quick question: Is it normal for the lighter not to produce a torch on the first try after a an hour or so of not using it? It very easily produces a torch every time after the initial attempt.


----------



## JackH (Aug 13, 2009)

I bought my Xikar Element over 3 years ago, registered it on their website and had to send it in a couple weeks ago because a seal started leaking. I just openned my mail and they sent me a brand new lighter with a built in cutter that wasn't on the original. This is one company that honors their warranty and I see no reason to buy my accessories elsewhere.


----------



## jarrod (Oct 22, 2006)

We sell Xikars almost exclusively. Thier warranty is great! we full swap our customers and Xikar sends us new ones.


----------

